# What's wrong with Annie's face?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have no ideas to offer, except to say that dogs and other animals are very good at masking pain and discomfort. glad you are taking her to the vet and hope all goes well.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Bee sting?


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
it definitely looks pink and irritated in your 2nd picture. Have you considered her tear duct is blocked? Use a warm compress on the area, IF you can get her to stand still for a few minutes! Just hold the warm washcloth under the eye and rewarm as needed. Might relieve the area if the tear duct is blocked. Also, look for a hole from a bee sting? Or for the stinger.
Good luck


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Blocked tear duct? I am guessing she will be put on antibiotics and that will take care of it.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Blocked tear duct? I am guessing she will be put on antibiotics and that will take care of it.


HI,
Yes, I'm suggesting using the warm compress tonight to relieve the area of discomfort BEFORE visiting the vet! I'm just suggesting something to do now before vet appt! Good luck and I hope you have a successful visit at your vet!

*While you can attempt to encourage opening and drainage by applying warm compresses, any dog with persistent symptoms should be evaluated and treated by a veterinarian to protect the eye from damage.

Read more: Blocked Tear Ducts in Dogs | eHow


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

That's gotta be a bug bite!


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I did the warm compress - she was very cooperative. I guess it felt good! I don't see a stinger or bite, but I guess that is possible. Very anxious to get to the vet tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Update: it was an abscess but we don't know why. It's not her tooth. There was no obvious bug bite or scratch. A mystery. She's doing much better now - abx and warm compresses. Her face is almost back to normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for letting us know. so hate to see a little sweetie like that suffer. hoping for a complete recovery.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad she is getting better! Thanks for the update!


----------

